# Sexuality and Type!



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Totally Hetero and Aromantic.... so F0. I pretty much fit the hypersexual ESTP stereotype don't I XD


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

I find it surprising that there are so many people identifying on the bisexual spectrum but that entire sexuality is nearly ignored in the media. I may not be bi, myself, but I totally think that bisexuality should be explained more to the public, as it's one of the most misunderstood sexualities.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

E2


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

D/e2, istp


----------



## Panopticon97 (Sep 17, 2015)

D2 istp


----------



## Fuel (Oct 20, 2015)

D0 intj


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

INFP E3 :kitteh:


----------



## Ultra Violet (Apr 4, 2015)

D3 or D4.

ENFP


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

E5 - Primary Sexuality, mostly attracted to same sex

ESFJ


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INFJ B5. I'm actually somewhat more physically attracted to the opposite sex, but I feel a lot safer around the same sex.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

was gonna say e6 until i read the word essential so probably f6. entp


----------



## CuriousMan (Jun 28, 2015)

Mostly D1, sometimes E2. INTP.


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

D1 INFJ. Maybe D0 even.


----------



## raphrodo (Oct 28, 2015)

B1. Infp


----------



## Crack (Aug 17, 2015)

Between D0 and E0. ExTP


----------



## ADHR26 (Nov 19, 2012)

E/d 3

intp


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

INxx are probably most likely to be not straight. lol


----------



## nemo92 (Oct 30, 2015)

Between E3 and D3.. Depends on the person; sometimes I get the immediate physical rush for someone, sometimes itdevelops over the course of knowing someone...

I tend to be more physically attracted to men, but romantically to women. Although there are exceptions to eachof these..

ISFJ


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't like how Keirsey attempts to make sexuality fluid. It's homophobic.

INFJ/SP, totally hetero (bring me women), E.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

E0 - infj


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Asexual infp.
I don't use the word aromantic, but I guess that's me. So A0?


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

crazitaco said:


> Asexual infp.
> I don't use the word aromantic, but I guess that's me. So A0?


Between A and 0 there's emotional unavailability. _Elusive_ is a middle name. (mostly-unhealthy intj)


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

lolalalah said:


> Between A and 0 there's emotional unavailability. _Elusive_ is a middle name. (mostly-unhealthy intj)


Ah, I didn't read the scale thingie right. Yes, I am unavailable for dating, and that is my preference. Just A.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

INTP (closest second INFP)

Asexual/Aromantic


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

E0. Intp.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

martinkunev said:


> // offtopic @Wolf - When I see your wolf walking in circles I always lose some time just looking at it


Likewise. roud:


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Attraction type: somewhere between B and D, leaning more towards B for most of the time.
Orientation type: somewhere between 4 and 5, mostly 5, I guess.
MBTI type: INTJ (I think)


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

E0 (perhaps bordering on D0) INTJ.

Interesting premise though that P's might be more likely to be asexual? I took some online "demisexuality quiz" with one of my friends who's an INTP, I scored kinda borderline demi (hence the above, though I don't think the quiz was very accurate) and he scored higher as a demi, then he started telling me how it kinda makes sense because he isn't usually physically attracted to people until after he's developed feelings for them, and isn't really sexually attracted to strangers.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Funny thing is that all the asexuals I know in person are INTJ's. But here they are INXP's.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

D0 or C0, INFP


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Estp

e/f-2


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

estp

d/e-o


----------



## G0lde (Jan 20, 2016)

Eo and ENFP


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

INFJ and D0


----------



## Little Lady (May 12, 2017)

D5 entj


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Istp b4.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

What does a demisexual choose? I can't figure out which one is me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Sep 12, 2015)

E4, INTJ. I'm in between D and E, though closer to E. It depends who we're talking about.


----------



## rezbi (May 9, 2017)

ISTJ D6 though I'd consider myself demiromantic, not demisexual so I can see how I can relate to E6


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

((E3 is confirmed bisexual))


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

Enfp e0


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

Female INFJ. D3.
Demiromantic, demisexual and pansexual.


----------



## ravioliravioli (Apr 4, 2017)

D4 and INFP


----------



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

Infp - d1


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

E1 ENTP.

I'm surprised how many E's there are here.


----------



## ravioliravioli (Apr 4, 2017)

The thread glitched and this is a duplicate oops


----------



## Eefje (May 8, 2017)

E0 ENFP So/Sx


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

knife said:


> E1 ENTP.
> 
> I'm surprised how many E's there are here.


Why is that? I thought that was the most typical description of all of them.


----------



## CrispNightAndTwilight (Oct 17, 2016)

E5 isfj


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Why is that? I thought that was the most typical description of all of them.


I actually thought D sounded most typical. I tend to think of myself as more sexual than the norm. :ball:


----------



## Winter Queen (May 16, 2017)

Either D1 or E1. INTJ.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

E0, intp


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

knife said:


> I actually thought D sounded most typical. I tend to think of myself as more sexual than the norm. :ball:


ha, I thought D was like the typical demisexual, E was like the typical... "mainstream" person, and the gulf between the two was a mainstream person arguing with a self-identified demisexual that their sexual orientation isn't legit because "personality and emotional connection are important to anyone, that doesn't make you special!".


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

E0 entj


----------



## Lousia (Apr 19, 2017)

B/d - o intp


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> ha, I thought D was like the typical demisexual, E was like the typical... "mainstream" person, and the gulf between the two was a mainstream person arguing with a self-identified demisexual that their sexual orientation isn't legit because "personality and emotional connection are important to anyone, that doesn't make you special!".


I remember rather a lot of self-identified demis on this board though ... maybe that's changed?


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

i think bisexual with an equal preference, but i've had some times where i've been mostly attracted to men or mostly attracted to females.


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

B0 Infp


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

INFP Equally hetero and ****.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

C1 I think, INFP.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

*INFP -* somewhere between D and E depending on the person (wouldn't act upon unless in committed long-term relationship regardless), and 0/1 (predominately 0).


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

I actually don't really know what you're talking about.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Dust Mite said:


> I actually don't really know what you're talking about.


At first I didn't either, but there's a little picture of a table of different options in the OP which is where all the letters and numbers are coming from


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

Golden Candle said:


> Dust Mite said:
> 
> 
> > I actually don't really know what you're talking about.
> ...


Thanks. I honestly can't see that on my phone (Samsung). I'll check it out later on my laptop.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

E0


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

lol wth is sporadically ****?? sounds like a cool Perc username


----------



## Velett (Jan 10, 2017)

D2 - infj


----------



## MyMindNeedsSedation (Jun 18, 2017)

E1 intp


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

knife said:


> I remember rather a lot of self-identified demis on this board though ... maybe that's changed?


 hmm yeah, they're probably over-represented, but I dunno if it's to the point they'd outnumber the "mainstream" haha.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Dana Scully said:


> That said mostly abstinent, so mostly D, like I said E with women which is true, but D in behavior.
> INTJ.


I said I was "bordering on" D, but I think this is a better explanation of why I said that. In terms of behavior (outwardly) I'm probably more D. In terms of actual attraction/preference/desire etc, E. I kind of assume when people say "sexuality" they are referring more to the latter, since behavior only is an indicator of sexuality indirectly. Generally it is about attraction.


----------



## Farfadou57 (Feb 10, 2017)

C3 infj


----------



## introvert hero (Jul 11, 2017)

E1 infp


----------



## Holli (Jun 13, 2017)

E2 for me.

I considered myself asexual for about 10 years. Repressed sexuality and fears of intimacy. When that dam was knocked away, I went through a full on mental/emotional/sexual puberty. Shit was intense. Thankfully my sex drive lowered, but I still experience sexual attraction.

INTP


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow, there are more asexuals here than I thought there would be....


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

Librarylady said:


> Wow, there are more asexuals here than I thought there would be....


I think the amount of asexual's in the world is underestimated because they either: don't know they are an asexual, want to hide the fact that they are an asexual, or don't like the fact that they are asexual. It is a bit surprising considering the Western's culture attitudes around sex.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Kittens Are Awesome said:


> I think the amount of asexual's in the world is underestimated because they either: don't know they are an asexual, want to hide the fact that they are an asexual, or don't like the fact that they are asexual. It is a bit surprising considering the Western's culture attitudes around sex.


What is the definition of asexual? Is this the inability to enjoy sex, or just the lack of desire to seek sex? Is it impossible to want a partner in life if you don't want sex?

Anybody can answer, I'm curious to what everybody has to say.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

knifey said:


> What is the definition of asexual? Is this the inability to enjoy sex, or just the lack of desire to seek sex? Is it impossible to want a partner in life if you don't want sex?
> 
> Anybody can answer, I'm curious to what everybody has to say.


It's just the lack of desire to seek sex. The inability to enjoy sex, would be caused by a physical/mental disturbance. It's not impossible to want a partner, it's just that they are a romantic partner. It's not a sexual relationship, though they will have sex for it's main purpose - to make babies. They also don't know what "sexy" is. 

Aromantic, is where you don't crave a romantic relationship and cannot feel romantic feelings for someone. A relationship may be physical/sexual. Ace romantic is where it gets interesting though, because you can have what's known as "squishes" where you feel attraction for someone, it's more like infatuation, it's very short lasting, and can happen to both genders but it doesn't mean you are bisexual, and you usually don't tell the person about this "squish." I think I may be ace, but I'm not sure


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Kittens Are Awesome said:


> It's just the lack of desire to seek sex. It's not impossible to want a partner, it's just that they are a romantic partner. It's not a sexual relationship, though they will have sex for it's main purpose - to make babies. They also don't know what "sexy" is.


So they can enjoy sex, but want a partner to share life with, and if the partner wants sex they're probably happy to have sex to keep their partner happy because they know how humans work, and enjoy it at the time but don't seek it. That honestly seems like most relationships.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

knifey said:


> What is the definition of asexual? Is this the inability to enjoy sex, or just the lack of desire to seek sex? Is it impossible to want a partner in life if you don't want sex?
> 
> Anybody can answer, I'm curious to what everybody has to say.


I have noooo clue and never want to.


----------



## Cowboy Tanaka (Jul 16, 2017)

What are all those D E follow by a number?


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

D1 infp


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I would say E0 in theory, but D0 in practice. When a hot guy smiles at me, I can't help but feel an attraction, and sometimes I'll end up being flirty without realizing it, but I won't act on anything unless I'm in a serious relationship.


----------



## Kaden (Jan 18, 2017)

E5; ISFJ 6. There are more asexuals than gays, huh?


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

IxFJ, probably ISFJ, asexual and aromantic, so just A


----------

